# TELEVISION ANTENNA HOOK-UP



## muddy123 (Oct 20, 2010)

HOW DO I HOOK-UP AN ANTENNA (OR ANYTHING ELSE) TO get regular, ie, free tv channels, as i'm cancelling my cable-tv: 2yr old toshiba tv, 5 yr old sylvania tv, and 5 yr old orion; cable ready, etc. seattle; do i need some kind of black box or converter box or something ? thanks


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

With the change over to digital television analog TVs (no digital tuner) will require a digital OTA converter box along with an antenna. Newer TVs that have digital tuners should be able to get the local digital channels with simply an antenna.


----------

